# Pixelbild aus rechteckigen Pixeln erstellen



## jana07 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mein Vorhaben verständlich zu beschreiben. Ich habe eine jpg-Datei mit einer Weltkarte. Nun möchte ich daraus ein sehr grob gerastertes Bild erstellen bei dem nur die Umrisse übrig bleiben. Da bei einer Karte die Umrisse sehr fein sind (Kurven, Ecken...) möchte ich die Umrisse nur grob darstellen. Ich habe mal eine Karte gesehen, die sah aus, als ob die Umrisse aus kleinen Rechtecken bestanden. Ich stelle mir das in etwas so vor, wie bei dieser Computer-Schrift:
http://www.abstractfonts.com/img/fp/9/7/6/3/9763.png
Weiss jemand wie ich sowas hinkriegen kann? Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## SirToby (11. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, was für eine Weltkarte Du hast, aber versuche mal

Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > 'Mosaikeffekt' oder entsprechend 'Punktieren'

Damit Du den gewünschten Effekt erhälst und er vor allem schön in Erscheinung tritt, solltest Du die Weltkarte auf das Wichtigste reduzieren.


----------



## jana07 (11. Mai 2007)

*Perfekt, danke!*

Super, vielen Dank, das Ergebnis ist genau wie ich es mir gewünscht habe!


----------



## SirToby (11. Mai 2007)

Perfetto!

Darf ich mal sehen?


----------



## jana07 (11. Mai 2007)

Klar:
http://studentenkurier.net/europa-digital.gif

Ist aber nur ein Test, wenn ich nach der Arbeit mehr Zeit habe lösche ich erstmal die Ländernamen und färbe die Karte einfarbig ein, dann sollten auch nicht die unterschiedlich farbigen Pixel erscheinen...


----------



## SirToby (11. Mai 2007)

Schaut wirklich schon gut aus, selbst bei der kleinen Auflösung


----------



## chritz tosh (11. Mai 2007)

jana07 hat gesagt.:


> ... und färbe die Karte einfarbig ein, dann sollten auch nicht die unterschiedlich farbigen Pixel erscheinen...



... und da habe ich Dir gleich einen Tipp: 

Bild -> Einstellungen -> Schwellenwert (den vielleicht etwas nach oben schrauben) 

Somit hast Du dann keine halbtransparenten Pixel mehr sondern schöne harte Kanten! 

Grüße, 
Chris


----------

